# gr ch sparky, ch jethro blood



## jethrodog (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone has this blood and if they like it. I have a four yr old dog that is a son of Jethro. Awesome dog , he is off leash trained, completely socialized, and fixed,that being said he can't be trusted around strange dogs at all but he will ignore them if we are out in a walk. Since I've had such good luck with this bloodline, I would like to one day tackle a harder bloodline, any suggestions? I've had 3 pitbulls, 2 from working lines and my game bred dog. all off leash trained..


----------



## Hyde (Aug 30, 2011)

Blood aside, if the dog can't be trusted, ought not be off leash ever. And if you had "good luck" with the blood, why change? But APBT's should never be off leash outside a contained area ever, no matter how well trained they is. 90% of the problems in the press and headline mentality are due to those who think, "my dog's well trained." All it takes is one "accident" (which it's not if you deliberately let dog loose, ever) to ruin the image of the APBT even more. Kids these days watch too many movies.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Hyde said:


> Blood aside, if the dog can't be trusted, ought not be off leash ever. And if you had "good luck" with the blood, why change? But APBT's should never be off leash outside a contained area ever, no matter how well trained they is. 90% of the problems in the press and headline mentality are due to those who think, "my dog's well trained." All it takes is one "accident" (which it's not if you deliberately let dog loose, ever) to ruin the image of the APBT even more. Kids these days watch too many movies.


:goodpost:


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Hyde said:


> Blood aside, if the dog can't be trusted, ought not be off leash ever. And if you had "good luck" with the blood, why change? But *Dogs *should never be off leash outside a contained area ever, no matter how well trained they is. 90% of the problems in the press and headline mentality are due to those who think, "my dog's well trained." All it takes is one "accident" (which it's not if you deliberately let dog loose, ever) to ruin the image of the APBT even more. Kids these days watch too many movies.


:goodpost:

I made a little change though . I think all dogs should be contained


----------



## jethrodog (Sep 5, 2011)

Not be trusted meaning I wouldn't leave him alone with strange dogs. Oh, and off leash trained means , well, off leash trained...meaning no matter what breed, you don't need to use a leash... People should learn what training dog is all about.. that way, there would be no problems with any breed. I was just saying I'm proud to own a 100% percent APBT that i am in total control of. It's good for people to see, makes the breed look better..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Jethrodog trained or not you are not above your dog's genetics you think you can train your dog's to ignore their instincts off a leash? Your dog's are not any more special when it comes to their genetics and training than any other bulldog. These dog's are not like any other breed for a reason. When a bulldog want's to fight that dog is going to fight and everything you taught it and trained it to be is going right out the window better have some break sticks handy is all I can say. If your foolish enough to allow your dog's to be off the leash in unsecured areas around strange dogs than you deserve whats coming to you.

You should never leave ANY dog alone with another dog unsupervised that goes for any breed.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Jethrodog trained or not you are not above your dog's genetics you think you can train your dog's to ignore their instincts off a leash? Your dog's are not any more special when it comes to their genetics and training than other bulldog. These dog's are not like any other breed for a reason. When a bulldog want's to fight that dog is going to fight and everything you taught it and trained it to be is going right out the window better have some break sticks handy is all I can say. If your foolish enough to allow your dog's to be off the leash in unsecured areas around strange dogs than you deserve whats coming to you.
> 
> You should never leave ANY dog alone with another dog unsupervised that goes for any breed.


:goodpost:

If you do in fact have a game bred dog, why would you even consider off leash walking knowing how the dog has been bred? Cur or not, doesn't matter how the dog is bred really but the fact you know the dog was bred from game dogs.. Foolish to do what you are doing.

No amount of training can change genetics. Yes it does prove to be quite useful if you do have a well trained bulldog however training...Doesn't change or soften a bulldogs will and heart. It also doesn't change DA. Just because you haven't seen it full on yet does not mean it wont happen.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

A bulldog off a leash in public is not called trained or controlled that's called down right foolish. If you want to train your dog at home off the leash that's one thing but to actually take a bulldog out in public off the lead that's bad news. I guess you could bring your bulldog to an ADBA show around a bunch of other bulldogs in the show ring and let it off the leash too huh?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Sadie said:


> A bulldog off a leash in public is not called trained or controlled that's called down right foolish. If you want to train your dog at home off the leash that's one thing but to actually take a bulldog out in public off the lead that's bad news.


that could not be more true. All dogs should know how to come to their owners, but they should never be given the chance to be off leash to see. So many bad owners let their "friendly" dogs run around, you may think you have control, but one day some dog is gonna be running up on your dog and he may react as he is bred to react. Then your dog might be ordered to be killed because it was off leash, or worse on your local news about how it attacked and you are a bad owner for letting it happen. At least having it on a long lead while hiking or a leash while walking give's you some semblance of hope your dog will not be put down, follow the law no matter HOW trained your dog is, don't let it give the breed a bad name because you were too above leashing your "trained" dog..


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Jethrodog trained or not you are not above your dog's genetics you think you can train your dog's to ignore their instincts off a leash? Your dog's are not any more special when it comes to their genetics and training than any other bulldog. These dog's are not like any other breed for a reason. When a bulldog want's to fight that dog is going to fight and everything you taught it and trained it to be is going right out the window better have some break sticks handy is all I can say. If your foolish enough to allow your dog's to be off the leash in unsecured areas around strange dogs than you deserve whats coming to you.
> 
> You should never leave ANY dog alone with another dog unsupervised that goes for any breed.





KMdogs said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> If you do in fact have a game bred dog, why would you even consider off leash walking knowing how the dog has been bred? Cur or not, doesn't matter how the dog is bred really but the fact you know the dog was bred from game dogs.. Foolish to do what you are doing.
> 
> No amount of training can change genetics. Yes it does prove to be quite useful if you do have a well trained bulldog however training...Doesn't change or soften a bulldogs will and heart. It also doesn't change DA. Just because you haven't seen it full on yet does not mean it wont happen.





Sadie said:


> A bulldog off a leash in public is not called trained or controlled that's called down right foolish. If you want to train your dog at home off the leash that's one thing but to actually take a bulldog out in public off the lead that's bad news. I guess you could bring your bulldog to an ADBA show around a bunch of other bulldogs in the show ring and let it off the leash too huh?





ames said:


> that could not be more true. All dogs should know how to come to their owners, but they should never be given the chance to be off leash to see. So many bad owners let their "friendly" dogs run around, you may think you have control, but one day some dog is gonna be running up on your dog and he may react as he is bred to react. Then your dog might be ordered to be killed because it was off leash, or worse on your local news about how it attacked and you are a bad owner for letting it happen. At least having it on a long lead while hiking or a leash while walking give's you some semblance of hope your dog will not be put down, follow the law no matter HOW trained your dog is, don't let it give the breed a bad name because you were too above leashing your "trained" dog..


:goodpost: all of you !!!!


----------



## jethrodog (Sep 5, 2011)

Um, its called obedience training.. if you can't have total control of your dog, you shouldn't own one. Like I said, my dog is off leash trained..I have Total control..sorry for being awesome and giving the breed a good name..


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey, it's great that you have taken the time to train your bulldog. However, IF (and it's an "IF" waiting to happen) your bulldog attacks another dog, infant, etc. then instead of believing that you have painted the perfect image of the APBT for all to see, you will have given your bulldog, and the rest of us, the biggest black eye imagineable. Don't be the next national headline to drag the responsible owners down.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> Hey, it's great that you have taken the time to train your bulldog. However, IF (and it's an "IF" waiting to happen) your bulldog attacks another dog, infant, etc. then instead of believing that you have painted the perfect image of the APBT for all to see, you will have given your bulldog, and the rest of us, the biggest black eye imagineable. Don't be the next national headline to drag the responsible owners down.


:goodpost:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

jethrodog said:


> Um, its called obedience training.. if you can't have total control of your dog, you shouldn't own one. Like I said, my dog is off leash trained..I have Total control..sorry for being awesome and giving the breed a good name..


Its not about training or if your dog listens or not. If anything happens and your dog is close by, it will be blamed. It may not even have anything to do with you or any situation causing problems. Its called being responsible not if you do or do not have total control over your dog. Its not about how much your dog listens, if he does he should be able to walk on a leash properly right? Do you not have leash laws where you are? In my city all dogs need to be leashed at all times. Haters would LOVE to have an owner of a "Dangerous Dog", Even a 100% well behaved and trained dog that is identified incorrectly as a "pit bull" by BSL ignore leash laws JUST to give them an excuse to make trouble. Be smart, its not about training its about making sure you don't appear on the news and keep your pup safe from the haters out there. you don't have to prove anything to anyone, and putting a leash on your dog doesn't make him NOT listen, why not just do it?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It's great that you have your dog so well trained but the fact is you are still putting your dog at risk. My boy is off leash trained as well but the only time I allow him off leash in public is in a controlled inviornment. When he does dock diving or weight pull he is required to be off lead. I have never had an issue however they have fences put up and only one dog is allowed in the pool area at a time. Although I do have full control of him I would never allow him to just run free at the park or go jogging with him off lead. Not only do you have to worry about OTHER people and their dogs but leash laws as well. If anything at all happenes to your dog, you will be held responsible. Even if your dog is minding his own business and gets attacked by another dog your at fault for not having him on lead. It is your responsibility to keep that dog safe and what your doing is only putting him in jeopardy.


----------

